# Remote Un-pair, how to ???



## randy1649 (Apr 18, 2011)

On a new tivo roamio basic, the included remote will not control the new roamio. I have other roamio's and the other remotes work with this new tivo, but not the remote that came with it.
I also noticed when I press any buttons on the new remote, the light is amber, not red.
When I use one of the "other" tivo remotes, they all flash red when buttons are pressed.

I tried the pairing thing with the new tivo but the included remote won't seem to pair. Or if it is pairing, it is not working.
Tried the change remote code to ZERO to see if that helped. Nope.
Tivo help guide says setting any remote code to ZERO will control any tivo.
Not the case here.

When I set the ""TV code"" on the "new" remote, the RED light came on as I entered the TV code.
I was thinking I got a remote for the older amber light tivos remotes, but this new remote does indeed have a RED light. So I don't think I got the wrong remote.
And I don't think the remote is necessarily bad either.

Must have something to do with the an amber light flashing as opposed to a red light flashing, when a any key is pressed on the new remote.
Where all the other remotes that operate this new tivo, they all flash red.

So I kinda assume maybe this is a pairing thing?
Where the new remote is not paired, or will not pair, and the the amber light indicates a non-paired remote?

Still, this new non-responding remote does have the ability to flash RED as when entering the TV function control code.

I was going to "unpair" all remotes from this new tivo and try pairing the new remote only.
But, I can't get into the pairing menu if the new remote is not working?
And if I use one of the other tivo remotes to get into the pairing menu, the tivo will just probably pair with that other remote?

How does the remote un-pair process work?
Un-pairing is mentioned in the tivo help guide, but thats it. 
Mentioned, with no further comments or "how-to" guide.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

The amber indication means the remote is using RF not IR. Try TiVo.com for a comprehensive trouble diagnosis for remotes. I do not recall ever seeing "unpair", maybe because pairing is sort of the same thing. I believe that pairing to any Premiere or Roamio is not something you can modify by a code when in IR mode. Specifying a code is used to control a TV, AVR or other non-TiVo device.
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers...SI6eyIwIjpbIjEyMyIsIjEyOCJdfX19fX19LCJjIjo1fQ..


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

TiVo's website seems to be having problems. But maybe this cached link from google will work.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...rs/detail/a_id/2719+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

*Global Reset: *The Global Reset function unpairs the remote control from the paired DVR and clears any other remote settings, such as IR codes for your TV or other A/V devices.

To perform a global reset:
1.Press and hold the TiVo + TV Power buttons until the activity indicator blinks red.
2.Press Thumbs Down three times, then press Enter.

The activity indicator will flash red three times if the global reset is successful.

*Switching to IR mode*

To enter IR mode, press and hold the TiVo+Red C buttons until the activity indicator on the remote control lights. The remote remains in IR mode until you enter the key combination that puts the remote into RF mode.

*Switching to RF mode*

Entering RF mode causes a paired remote that is currently operating in IR mode to switch to RF mode. This procedure has no effect in New Pairing mode or when the remote is unpaired. To change the remote control from IR mode to RF mode, press and hold the TiVo+Green D buttons until the activity indicator on the remote control lights.


----------



## randy1649 (Apr 18, 2011)

THANKS FORUM!
The Global Reset fixed the problem immediately.
Then, I switched into IR mode, and all continues to work.
Since I have several Tivo's, I prefer IR mode.


----------

